# Daniel 9- 70 weeks



## thistle93 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi! I find it ironic that many of those who scorn amillennialists for not being literal about the 1,000 year millennium in Revelation 20 are the same ones who stretch the 69 & 70th week in Daniel 9 to over 2,000+ years. That does not seem very literal to me. I see nowhere in the text this gap. I am much more inclined to take the 70 weeks of Daniel literal then the 1,000 millennium in Revelation, because of the difference in genre. Any thoughts? Thank you!

For His Glory-
Matthew


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 21, 2011)

Dispensationalist's sponsor


----------



## Peairtach (Jan 21, 2011)

> Dan 9:24 "Seventy weeks [fn] are decreed about your people and your holy city, to finish the transgression, to put an end to sin, and to atone for iniquity, to bring in everlasting righteousness, to seal both vision and prophet, and to anoint a most holy place. [fn]
> 
> Dan 9:25 Know therefore and understand that from the going out of the word to restore and build Jerusalem to the coming of an anointed one, a prince, there shall be seven weeks. Then for sixty-two weeks it shall be built again with squares and moat, but in a troubled time.
> 
> ...



What's the Dispensational basis for the gap? Presupposed futurism and literalism?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 21, 2011)

Here is Dr. Ice on the subject

The Thomas Ice Collection


----------



## Peairtach (Jan 21, 2011)

> Dan 9:13 As it is written in the Law of Moses, all this calamity has come upon us; yet we have not entreated the favor of the LORD our God, turning from our iniquities and gaining insight by your truth.
> 
> Dan 9:14 Therefore the LORD has kept ready the calamity and has brought it upon us, for the LORD our God is righteous in all the works that he has done, and we have not obeyed his voice.
> 
> ...



More likely is the scheme suggested by Richard Pratt in "When Shall These Things Be?", that the 70 years captivity predicted by Jeremiah is augmented - because of a lack of faith and repentance on the part of the Jews in exile - by a semi-exilic period of 490 years during which the Jews would return to Jerusalem, without the Davidic and Solomonic glory, but still be under Gentile dominion. This is known as "the times of the Gentiles" in Luke 21:24; see also Revelation 11:2.

This period of Gentile domination of Israel and the World extends beyond the literal 69 1/2 weeks - after all the Jews rejected Christ, and the Church eventually apostasised under Rome, which apostasy had its seeds in Paul's day - and includes the mystical 3 1/2 years of Revelation. It will only properly come to an end when the Jews as a nation join the true Israel of God (Romans 11) and when all the nations embrace Christianity and become part of the Christian Church, the New Covenant Israel of God.

The mystical 3 1/2 years in Revelation are expressed in different ways, but the period extends from the First Century, through the present era, until Christ finally triumphs over his enemies through His Church, by his Spirit, Word and Providence (Revelation 19). 

Take the above with a large pinch of salt, because Daniel and Revelation aren't easy books in a lot of places.


----------

